# New Labels



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2010)

Today was bottling day.


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2010)

Very creative! I like the strong colors.
Really nice looking labels.


----------



## twistedvine (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree, they look fantastic. Great colors


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wish I could get my labels to look that good/professional.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice!! Miss Bigjeff likes them too!


----------



## rodo (Oct 5, 2010)

The second one is nice but the first one is great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2010)

rodo said:


> The second one is nice but the first one is great!



Thanks everyone for the compliments. Rod I agree with you on the second one. I played with it until late last night (dang that's the one I was messing with when you kept pm'ing me. LOL) and just couldn't get the background right. I was determind to use the picture though. I borrowed it from another wine maker with permission (he used it commercially).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 5, 2010)

I will of course have to study them closer and definitey on the final product. This may take a few days. I'll be up tomorrow for a closer inspection!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome, as always I look forward to other winemakers visits. Should I give you some of my containers to take the rest of the way with you up to Walkers? It'll cut down on my load when I go up Thursday. My list is long, but I want to get most of it before they run out over the winter.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 6, 2010)

How in the world did you design something that looks so professional?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------

